# Chris Reeve Green Beret  Destruction Test



## Hard H2O (Mar 25, 2008)

How many Chris Reeve Green Beret knives are actually carried and relied upon by soldiers of the U.S. Army Special Forces?

Chris Reeve Green Beret Destruction Test


----------



## Snaquebite (Mar 25, 2008)

gotta be a forum member


----------



## Olive Drab (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.knifetests.com/ChrisReeveGreenBeretDTest.html


----------



## x SF med (Mar 25, 2008)

The Harsey/Reeve GB has a full lifetime guarantee, under extreme conditions - stupidity and kradlistic behavior because you only like Strider Knives (yes, I've seen this guy's work before, he only likes Strider and ColdSteel Knives) and beat the living shit out of an extremely well made and artistic pirece of cutlery.  Oh. I did drive mine through sheet metal last summer, accidentally - it's still sharp and the tip did not break.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 25, 2008)

I love mine.  It is a serial numbered issue knife.  I take it on every deployment and have never had to do much with it in the way of sharpening.  Of course I dont run around with an airsoft mask and Hatch tactical gloves beating on knives.  What a clown!!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 25, 2008)

Best deal you'll find for a knife is the Buck/Strider line.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 26, 2008)

Mick makes some awesome knives - but even he admits his best work is his design work for himself, not his stuff for Buck.

You realize that the Harsey/ Reeve  GB (Yarborough), was tested in field work and beat 150 other knife designs for overall useability in a world wide test - and another reason it won - it was designed and made in the USA.  Many of the others were designed by Americans but manufactured overseas, with no guarantee against piracy.


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd happily carry one :2c:

http://www.chrisreeve.com/greenberet.htm


----------



## Hard H2O (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is a response from his website:


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 16, 2008)

I guess I don't understand what this guy is trying to prove with these impact tests he's putting these knives through.  They don't seem to be realistic scenarios of what I would consider knife usage.  The other tests seem to be good scenarios, but the impact?

LL


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> I guess I don't understand what this guy is trying to prove with these impact tests he's putting these knives through.  They don't seem to be realistic scenarios of what I would consider knife usage.  The other tests seem to be good scenarios, but the impact?
> 
> LL



I think it's a legit test.
I think the guy is a bit of a clown but it is good to see how the knives stand up.
I must admit I was disappointed with the performance of the GB.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 16, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I think it's a legit test...



What is the point of the impact test?  What does it prove?  How is it simulating a real life situation?

That's what I'm not understanding...

The cutting, prying, chopping, making a hole, etc, those are tests I understand the real world applications of.

LL


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2008)

You cant see the need to chop something? :uhh:


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never beat the crap out of mine, but it did endure a year in Afghanistan.  With the variety of SF missions, I did not carry it everyday (big ass blades kind of defeat the purpose when you're running a MEDCAP), but it was a permanent fixture on my pistol belt.  The knife is bad ass.  The sheath didn't fare so well.  If anyone knows where I can get a kidex (sp?) sheath for the Yarborough, I'd appreciate it.

My only beef with the knife is the size.  It would be cool if it was just a little shorter.  I've been carrying a SOG Seal Pup for that very reason.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 16, 2008)

Ajax said:


> ...My only beef with the knife is the size.  It would be cool if it was just a little shorter...



Chris Reeves make a 5.5" bladed version of the GB knife.  I got one for field use but by the time it showed up I was on my way back stateside.  Good knife nonetheless.

Crip


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 16, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> You cant see the need to chop something? :uhh:



To chop something in the field?  Yeah I can see the need for that.  But only having a GB/Yarborough and a 3 lb hammer available as tools to do said chopping isn't very realistic.  If additional tools such as a hammer are available, then it seems more likely there would be a hatchet/ax/maul handy. That's why I question the need for that particular test to prove the toughness of a knife, any knife.

Not questioning the knife failed the test, just wondering how this particular test translates into a real world scenario.

LL


----------



## Hard H2O (Jun 16, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> To chop something in the field?  Yeah I can see the need for that.  But only having a GB/Yarborough and a 3 lb hammer available as tools to do said chopping isn't very realistic.  If additional tools such as a hammer are available, then it seems more likely there would be a hatchet/ax/maul handy. That's why I question the need for that particular test to prove the toughness of a knife, any knife.
> 
> Not questioning the knife failed the test, just wondering how this particular test translates into a real world scenario.
> 
> LL



Head over to Blade Forums and check out his other tests. He defends his testing by saying that he tests every blade the same way. He tests them to destruction. 

He is saying that his testing of the $10 knife that passed his tests means that it is better than the $300 Green Beret knife.

I agree that it is not real world type testing. 

I do not agree with his methods.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 16, 2008)

Hard H2O said:


> ...I agree that it is not real world type testing.
> 
> I do not agree with his methods.



Glad someone else agrees with me!  

Right off hand, do you know of anyone who does un biased realistic real world testing?  I know that's probably a tall order... ;)

LL


----------

